# newbie need help with gt5000 steering



## aj86 (May 12, 2012)

I think that it is prolly factory made this way but my gt5000 turns alot further to the left than the right. I'm sure this is ment for mowing purposes. I am trying to find out if anyone knows of a part or conversion that I can get to make both sides turn as far as it does to the left. I didn't know if another part from a different mower or what might make this possible. Any help would be great. Thanks Aj.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,aj86. Is this a new tractor,or previously owned?
You can check the alignment/centering of the steering, by raising the front of the tractor. then,look at the steering gear/shaft,and see if it has more teeth showing, on one side or the other,with the steering wheel centered,and the front wheels straight.


----------



## aj86 (May 12, 2012)

My tractor is a used unit. It is in great shape. I looked at the steering gear and it goes all the way. It just doesn't far as far as the other side.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does the tie rod have any adjustability? If it doesnt, you can make a replacement one with aftermarket hiem joints and some round stock.


----------



## aj86 (May 12, 2012)

Is there a way to make both sides turn sharply? If u put an adjustment tie rod on it will take from one side.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I just mentioned the tie rod because sometimes the stock wheels have some toe out ( can be worn also to cause that) - its better to have just a lil toe in on both wheels.

Another thing to check is the steering setup itself - is there any damaged/bent bits - any corrosion? It might pay to remove the spindles from the axle , clean and grease them, clean and grease the rest of the steering.

I have a '84 dynamark that pretty much does the same thing - left turns are sharp, right turns take forever - ive had that thing apart multiple times, adjusted and adjusted - still does the same thing .


----------

